# New OSHA standard



## Guest

Here is a new one I got in a email I didnt know if ya guys wanted to see it- 

*OSHA's New Standard *
On February 28, 2006, the Occupational Safety & Health Administration (OSHA) issued a new standard relating to occupational exposure to hexavalent chromium, also known as Cr(VI). Chromium is a natural metal used in a wide variety of industrial activities, including the manufacture of stainless steel, *arc welding*, painting and pigment application, electroplating, and other surface coating processes. OSHA determined that the new standard is necessary to reduce health risks posed by occupational exposure to Cr(VI). 
*The new standard lowers OSHA's permissible exposure limit (PEL) for hexavalent chromium,* and for all Cr(VI) compounds, *to 5 micrograms of Cr(VI)* per cubic meter of air as an *8-hour time-weighted average*. (this is the same as 0.005 milligrams per cubic meter). The new PEL is one-tenth of the old PEL. 
*Industries to which the Standard applies:* The standard covers occupational exposure to hexavalent chromium (Cr(VI)) in general industry, construction and shipyards. New Cr(VI) regulations have been issued for each industry. 
*Requirements:* The new standard requires industries to control worker exposures to Cr(VI) so the new PEL is not exceeded. This may be done through engineering and work practice controls or through the use of respirators, if controls are not sufficient. Other requirements include worker Cr(VI) exposure determinations, protective work clothing and equipment, house keeping, medical surveillance and communication of hazards and training. 
*Start-up date for all provisions, except engineering controls:* The requirements are phased in as follows: 
Employers with 20 or more employees: November 27, 2006 
Employers with less than 20 employees: May 30, 2007 This period is designed to allow employers sufficient time to complete initial exposure assessments, obtain appropriate work clothing and equipment, and comply with other provisions of the standard. ​*Exposure Assessments:* Employers must determine what the exposures are for its employees. Some employers may have a safety or industrial hygiene department capable of performing that determination. Employers may need to contact a certified industrial hygienist to help them do this. (for example, see http://www.aiha.org/Content/AccessInfo/consult/consultantsearch.htm) In general, employers must perform an initial assessment to determine what worker exposures are and perform follow up monitoring if the exposure is above an action level which is one-half of the PEL or if there is a change, for example to the workplace, work practices, materials or processes involved, which may affect exposure. 
"*Each employer who has a workplace or work operation covered by this section shall determine the 8-hour TWA exposure for each employee exposed to chromium (VI)...*" 29CFR1910.1026(d)(1) (footnote 1) 
*Scheduled monitoring option:*
"The employer shall perform initial monitoring to determine the 8-hour TWA exposure for each employee on the basis of a sufficient number of personal breathing zone air samples to accurately characterize full shift exposure on each shift, for each job classification, in each work area. Where an employer does *representative sampling* instead of *sampling all employees* in order to meet this requirement, the employer shall sample the employee(s) expected to have the highest chromium (VI) exposures..." 29CFR1910.1026(d)(2) (footnote 1) 
*Performance-oriented option:*
"The employer shall determine the 8-hour TWA exposure for each employee on the basis of any combination of air monitoring data, historical monitoring data, or objective data sufficient to accurately characterize employee exposure to chromium (VI)." 29CFR1910.1026(d)(3) (footnote 1) *Exemption: *"Where the employer has objective data demonstrating that a material containing chromium or a specific process, operation, or activity involving chromium cannot release dusts, fumes, or mists of chromium (VI) in concentrations at or above 0.5 micrograms per cubic meter as an 8-hour time-weighted average (TWA) under any expected conditions of use..."​Footnote 1: Citation is made to the OSHA General Industry Regulations. Similar regulations apply to the Construction Industry 29CFR1926.1126 and Shipbuilding Industry 29CFR1915.1026.​*Respirators:* If the use of work practice controls does not control exposures to the PEL, employers may use respirators, provided other requirements for respirators are met (29CFR1910.134). The use of engineering controls to control exposures is encouraged, but not required until May 31, 2010. *After May 31, 2010, in general, respirators can only be used to comply with the PEL if feasible engineering and work practice controls to reduce exposures to the lowest levels achievable, or the employer can demonstrate that the process or task does not result in any employee exposure to Cr(VI) above the PEL for 30 or more days per year. (12 consecutive months)* 

*Start-up date for engineering controls:* Engineering controls must be implemented by all employers by May 31, 2010. Feasible engineering controls to control exposures must be in use by this date, even if respirators must also be used to control worker exposure. 
*Engineering Controls:* 
No one solution will fit all applications. Solutions frequently involve a combination of the following: 
*Advanced Welding Equipment, Consumables and
Nextweld® Technologies* 
Equipment and Consumable Products
Nextweld Technologies
Robotics / Automation Solutions
*Environmental Solutions - Fume Extraction Equipment* 
Environmental Equipment Selection Guide - Lincoln Electric MC05-138
Miniflex - Lincoln Electric E13.11
Mobiflex 200-M - Lincoln Electric E13.12
Mobiflex 400-MS - Lincoln Electric E13.13
Statiflex 200-M - Lincoln Electric E13.14
Statiflex 400-MS - Lincoln Electric E13.15
Extraction Arms - Lincoln Electric E13.16
*Arc Welding Assessment:* 
Because the new PEL will now be much lower, it will be important for employers to determine if there is an exposure in all arc welding applications, not just if welding with stainless or hardfacing consumables. Electrodes and the base metal may contain chromium as an alloying ingredient for strength or on the base metal as a plating or coating. Chromium is also present in many steels as a "tramp" ingredient. For this reason, an exposure assessment is needed in arc welding and cutting applications involving even mild and low alloy steels to ensure that exposures do not exceed the action level or the PEL. 
*Lincoln Electric Material Safety Data Sheet Updates - Hexavalent Chromium Standard* 
Hardfacing Consumable Updates
Stainless & High Alloy Consumable Updates
Low Alloy and Other Consumable Updates
All Lincoln Material Safety Data Sheets
To keep organizations up-to-date on all changes to Lincoln's Material Safety Data Sheets, Lincoln has introduced a new on-line notification program that will e-mail you weekly with a list of MSDS sheets that have been updated. Sign-up for this new service. Download the above MSDS documents where appropriate.
*Industry Resources:* 
Industry information on Safety & Health Topics are available from a wide variety of organizations. Listed below are some informative websites and data resources. 
*OSHA - Safety & Health Topic: Hexavalent Chromium* 
OSHA New Release: OSHA Issues Final Standard on Hexavalent Chromium
OSHA Final Rule: Occupational Exposure To Hexavalent Chromium
OSHA Safety & Health Topics: Hexavalent Chromium
OSHA Small Entity Compliance Guide for Hexavalent Chromium Standard: View/download PDF
OSHA Home Page
*Arc Welding Safety* 
Arc Welding Safety Brochure - Lincoln Electric E205
Arc Welding Safety Poster - Lincoln Electric E201
Safety and Health Fact Sheets - American Welding Society
Safety in Welding, Cutting and Allied Processes Document - AWS/ANSI Z49.1
*Additional Welding & Safety Resources* 
OSHA Website - Safety & Health Topics / Hexavalent Chromium
NIOSH Website - Safety & Health Topics / Hexavalent Chromium
AIHI Website - Industrial Hygienist Consultant Search
AWS Website - Consultant Network, Safety & Health
AWS Website - Safety & Health Fact Sheets
Lincoln Electric Website - Arc Welding Safety
E-Mail to a business associate 
Lincoln Electric Website Regarding Arc Welding Safety


----------



## ProWallGuy

Did everybody read the whole thing? Remember it, there will be a quiz on Friday.........


----------



## Teetorbilt

Just looks like one of md's posts :w00t:


----------



## CATHEYCCSFUSA

Hey...I appreciate the REMINDER!!! and all updated info.
CATHEYCCSFUSA


----------



## bwalley

I saw this posted in a port o john.

*Per OSHA Regulations CFR 1926*

*All Turds over 6" Shall be hand lowered.*


----------



## Ayerzee

bwalley said:


> I saw this posted in a port o john.
> 
> *Per OSHA Regulations CFR 1926*
> 
> *All Turds over 6" Shall be hand lowered.*


HaHa almost spit my beer on my monitor....again....


----------



## boman47k

bwalley said:


> I saw this posted in a port o john.
> 
> *Per OSHA Regulations CFR 1926*
> 
> *All Turds over 6" Shall be hand lowered.*


:laughing:

Wonder what the fine is. I have, unknowingly to the accuse,r been accused of walking off of one once.:whistling


----------



## CATHEYCCSFUSA

boman47k said:


> :laughing:
> 
> Wonder what the fine is. I have, unknowingly to the accuse,r been accused of walking off of one once.:whistling


Hey...I'll never tell! Thanks for the laugh & have a good weekend; Stay Warm! This was the best thing I have heard all day. You are the King:clap:


----------



## Kent Whitten

CATHEYCCSFUSA said:


> Hey...I appreciate the REMINDER!!! and all updated info.
> CATHEYCCSFUSA


The thread is 3 years old.


----------

